# everything seems slooow...



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi!

just at the moment, i have veeery much DR; and everything seems slow for me! i am getting dizzyness and my vision is blurred. but the strangest thing is: when i talk to people, i feel as if they are making breaks in their speech, every word comes targy. it's like when you listen to music and press the button for "downshift". when people move, i feel as if there is a deceleration in their movements. it's creepy!!! 
when someone speaks to me while i am in this situation, i ask myself if people really have just spoken to me or if it was only a hallucination! i forget to answer and instead i must get hold to a wall, because otherwise i could not orientate properly! people ask me if i am alright and i just say: "huh? öhm... yes, i think!"
on the opposite, my thoughts are racing, i move squirrely and my eyes are scampering around. my heartbeat is very fast and my bloodpressure "in the cellar". i cannot move properly, cannot estimate spaces, i stumble over my feet and when i want to drink, i knock over glasses. 
i feel somehow disabled, as if something in my head does not work properly! is this only nervousness? what shit is going on?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> Hi!
> 
> just at the moment, i have veeery much DR; and everything seems slow for me! i am getting dizzyness and my vision is blurred. but the strangest thing is: when i talk to people, i feel as if they are making breaks in their speech, every word comes targy. it's like when you listen to music and press the button for "downshift". when people move, i feel as if there is a deceleration in their movements. it's creepy!!!
> when someone speaks to me while i am in this situation, i ask myself if people really have just spoken to me or if it was only a hallucination! i forget to answer and instead i must get hold to a wall, because otherwise i could not orientate properly! people ask me if i am alright and i just say: "huh? öhm... yes, i think!"
> ...


Hi FoXS
I can relate on everything you described.That's not just nervousness.Everything you mentioned is just our old friend DR.
And then the DR is making you feel anxious,and the anxiety by its turn is being the fuel to more DR,what brings you into a vicious circle.
Damn it...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> just at the moment, i have veeery much DR; and everything seems slow for me! i am getting dizzyness and my vision is blurred. but the strangest thing is: when i talk to people, i feel as if they are making breaks in their speech, every word comes targy. it's like when you listen to music and press the button for "downshift". when people move, i feel as if there is a deceleration in their movements. it's creepy!!!
> when someone speaks to me while i am in this situation, i ask myself if people really have just spoken to me or if it was only a hallucination! i forget to answer and instead i must get hold to a wall, because otherwise i could not orientate properly! people ask me if i am alright and i just say: "huh? öhm... yes, i think!"
> on the opposite, my thoughts are racing, i move squirrely and my eyes are scampering around. my heartbeat is very fast and my bloodpressure "in the cellar". i cannot move properly, cannot estimate spaces, i stumble over my feet and when i want to drink, i knock over glasses.
> i feel somehow disabled, as if something in my head does not work properly! is this only nervousness? what shit is going on?


Hasn't happened in a long time but I used to go into double speed a lot. Infact it got me dead worried I might be manic (and no, not what it is at all.. just our mutual friend at it 's game) Clumsy as hell, machine-gun fire thoughts and speech and everything seemed to be happening at snail's pace around me. Used to happen when I was quite sleep deprived. Aim for some rest maybe impossible as that concept may seem at the moment. If not sleep just let the tv wash over you and have some camomile tea or hot chocolate - chill out time.

The opposit is an odd one too. You ever get that? Sometimes when people speak to me I won't process that someone has addressed me for minutes. Eventually I'll become aware of an echo of the person's voice in my thoughts and realize I should be answering them at some point. Then it 's the old "I am sorry, I was far away. You were saying?" Epic internal time keeping and outward focused attention fail.

Hope your internal speed adjusts soon


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

pancake said:


> The opposit is an odd one too. You ever get that? Sometimes when people speak to me I won't process that someone has addressed me for minutes. Eventually I'll become aware of an echo of the person's voice in my thoughts and realize I should be answering them at some point.


totally, i just always think that the sentence i just heard was only in my imagination. than the people look at me, waiting. then i realize that there has been a real question. i might seem stupid in such situations. ah, nevermind.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

pancake said:


> Hasn't happened in a long time but I used to go into double speed a lot. Infact it got me dead worried I might be manic (and no, not what it is at all.. just our mutual friend at it 's game) Clumsy as hell, machine-gun fire thoughts and speech and everything seemed to be happening at snail's pace around me. Used to happen when I was quite sleep deprived. Aim for some rest maybe impossible as that concept may seem at the moment. If not sleep just let the tv wash over you and have some camomile tea or hot chocolate - chill out time.
> 
> The opposit is an odd one too. You ever get that? Sometimes when people speak to me I won't process that someone has addressed me for minutes. Eventually I'll become aware of an echo of the person's voice in my thoughts and realize I should be answering them at some point. Then it 's the old "I am sorry, I was far away. You were saying?" Epic internal time keeping and outward focused attention fail.
> 
> Hope your internal speed adjusts soon


I often get the opposite version of this, I even mentioned it in a poem that I haven't posted. I might post it later just cause of this topic, if your interested look out for something to do with a man living inside his head, or something in the poetry section..

But I get this more often on backround noises then when people are talking, for example it could be very quite and the phone would ring but I will only "hear" it after a few rings. Like it just echoes in my head until my brain says "wait, you gotta react to that.. Go pick it up"


----------

